# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Haargroeimiddel

## Franciscus

Ik zou het leuk vinden iets meer haar op mijn lichaam te hebben (borst bijvooorbeeld). Ik ben niet kaal. Wie heeft een tip?

----------


## Slimme Tijger

Ik weet niet of je het weet, maar lichaamsbeharing is uit de mode hoor
:-D

----------

Als het gemiddelde niveau van deze site verwoord wordt door reacties als die van Slimme Tijger hoor ik hier niet thuis. Jammer, want mijn kennis over allerlei andere gezondheidszaken heb ik al vaker hier kunnen delen.
Het ga jullie goed.

----------


## Gast

:Big Grin:  Hallo andere gast.

Laat je toch niet van de wijs brengen door die "domme eend van een slimme tijgerin. Ik zou het jammer vinden als er weer wijsheid zou verdwijnen hier op dit forum. Het is al een tijdje zo saai hier! En goede raad is altijd welkom hier hoor! Dus blijf schrijven aub. ???

Gr. van mij.  :Wink:

----------


## Gast

;D o wat ik ben ik zelf ff dom dom dom!!!!!!!! Het was een tijger en geen tijgerin. Exuces moi. ;D

----------

